# Cannot make Outlook the default program for MAILTO protocol - stuck with MS Mail



## dseerveld (Aug 18, 2003)

I recently bought a new PC, went from XP to Vista. The new PC comes with IE 7.0.6000

I use MS Outlook 2000 as my email program.

I want to set Outlook 2000 as my default email program when I click on a MAILTO function in internet explorer. Instead, it defaults to MS Mail (any time I click an email address online, it opens MS Mail instead of Outlook)

I remember in IE it was very easy to set the default programs for various functions. Now when I try to set the default program, I can't change it from MS Mail to Outlook. I got to:

Tools
>Internet Options
>>Programs tab
>>>Set Programs

I then get options to:
-"Set your default programs"
But I can't find a way to set Outlook as my mail program
or this:
-"Associate a file type or protocol with a program"
Then I find the MAILTO protocol, and select "change program" but MS Mail is my only option. I want the MAILTO protocol to open up Outlook 2000, not MS Mail.

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## dseerveld (Aug 18, 2003)

I am still unable to change the program associated with my Internet Explorer MAILTO protocol. Does anyone have any insight?

Thanks,
David


----------



## dseerveld (Aug 18, 2003)

Still hoping for some help with this seemingly simple problem.

I'm browsing the 'net, I see an email address, I click it in order to send an email, and Internet Explorer opens "Windows Mail" (sorry, I called it "MS Mail" in my first post). I want it to open Outlook 2000 instead. When I go to tools -> internet options -> set programs, Outlook is not amongst my available options for the MAILTO protocol. Only "Windows Mail". I want to set it so that Outlook opens when I click an email address while in Internet Explorer.

Thank you for any help,
David


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi David,
I don't know if this will work for you, but try *FolderOptions>File types*.
Scroll down to *URL Mail to Protocol*, highlight it and click *advanced*. You should be able to change it to Outlook there.
T.


----------



## dseerveld (Aug 18, 2003)

Thank you so much for replying. I must be an idiot. I've looked pretty hard, but I don't know where to find FolderOptions. Are you talking about general folder options in the Control Panel of Windows? Or is it something in IE?


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

dseerveld said:


> Thank you so much for replying. I must be an idiot. I've looked pretty hard, but I don't know where to find FolderOptions. Are you talking about general folder options in the Control Panel of Windows? Or is it something in IE?


Sorry. I should have specified. Yes, the folder options in Control Panel. You can also access them by opening any folder and clicking on Tools on the menu bar at the top.
Once open, click on the File Types tab and wait a minute for it to populate. Scroll down to the URL Mailto protocol and highlight it. Then click the Advanced button. 
On the Edit File type box, Highlight open and click Edit. On the Editing Action box, click Browse and navigate to your Outlook program and set it as the Application used to perform action. Click OK on all boxes and you should be good. 
T.


----------



## dseerveld (Aug 18, 2003)

Thank you very much for your very clear post, complete with screenshots.

The problem is that you appear to be using XP, and I'm using Vista. That's the issue: as stated in my first post, I got a new PC with Vista, and so this is one of the snags that I've hit with the new OS.

If you don't know for Vista, that's okay, I really appreciate your effort (your answer was correct for XP, I'm sure).


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

dseerveld said:


> Thank you very much for your very clear post, complete with screenshots.
> 
> The problem is that you appear to be using XP, and I'm using Vista. That's the issue: as stated in my first post, I got a new PC with Vista, and so this is one of the snags that I've hit with the new OS.
> 
> If you don't know for Vista, that's okay, I really appreciate your effort (your answer was correct for XP, I'm sure).


I'm an idiot. I forgot they removed the "File Types" tab from Folder options. 
Did a quick search and found this.
If you access the Default Application Control Panel applet mentioned you should be able to change the File Association for Mailto Protocol as you would for XP. I Hope.The screens might be different, but the principle should be the same. Let me know if that helps.
T.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

For Vista, try this:
Click Start. 
Type "default programs" in the Start Search box. 
Click Default Programs under Programs in the search results. 
Now click Set your default programs. 
Highlight Microsoft Office Outlook or Microsoft Outlook on the left. 
Click Set this program as default. 
Click OK. 



moper


----------



## dseerveld (Aug 18, 2003)

Thank you very much for replying. Your posts have simply lead me to the very same "set your default programs" screen that I got to in my first post. I know it's the right place, but on the left side, I am unable to >"Highlight Microsoft Office Outlook or Microsoft Outlook on the left." beccuase Microsoft Outlook is not listed there. There's only a few options:

Internet Explorer
Windows Calendar
Windows Contacts
Windows Mail
Windows Mail (News)
Windows Media Center
Windows Media Player
Window Photo Gallery

That's it. Same when I try "associate a file type or protocol with a specific program" and I pick the MAILTO protocol - Windows Mail is the only available option - no browse option or anything.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

This is *not* making me want to run out and get *Vista*.
I don't know if you read the *entire thread* I gave the link to but a couple things looked promising so I'm posting them in case you missed them.


> A post in an unrelated thread (and comments above) provided a partial answer. Most of the "File Types" functionality is there, but got moved to the Default Programs tool in Control Panel.
> 
> Go to Control Panel and launch the Default Programs tool, then click the link for "Associate a file type or protocol with a program".
> 
> ...


The other thing was a link to this site. Method 3 *may* do what you need but I haven't any experience with it so can't say for sure.
I know *Thunderbird* can be set as default in Vista so there should be a way to do it with *Outlook* without hacking into the registry, although that may be the best solution.
T.


----------



## dseerveld (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the try guys, but none of it works.

For example, in "associate a file type or protocol with a program", I can click on some of the file types and protocols, which opens the "Open With" window, and I get "Recommended Programs" and "Other Programs" and a Browse button. But with many other programs or protocols, such as the MAILTO protocol, the "Open With" window offers zero options. No browse, no "other programs" not even an option to deselect Windows Mail. It's absolutely useless. I tried all of this before I ever posted, and am nowhere. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Follow the directions in THIS link. If you follow the links under the "See also" section, it will take you through trouble shooting the default programs listed.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## dseerveld (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh man, I got excited, I really thought that was going to work, but once again, it appears that Vista has no idea that Outlook even exists on my PC. I use Outlook2000 as my email program. So I followed the instructions of that link, and I get this screen (I hope my uploaded screenshot works). No option to select Outlook.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

This is from "Windows Vista Help: Troubleshoot Set Program Defaults"


> I don't see my preferred non-Microsoft programs listed in Set Program Access and Computer Defaults.
> 
> In order to appear in Set Program Access and Computer Defaults, programs must be registered in the Windows registry. Typically, programs register themselves during installation.
> 
> If your program does not appear in the list, it has not been registered and cannot be set as the default program using Set Program Access and Computer Defaults. For assistance with this program, contact the manufacturer of the program.


Does Outlook have a Registry entry for Mialto Protocol?
While at the MS site, I found a list of programs that were OK for Vista and the earliest version of Outlook on the list was 2003.
Easy way to tell if it's one of those reasons would be to install Thunderbird and see if you're able to set that as default.


----------



## Doudar (Jun 21, 2007)

dseerveld, I have the same problem and I am using Outlook 2003. This is bloody ridicules


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I wondered about Outlook 2000 working on Vista, since Outlook Express does not exist on Vista.
Remember this: Outlook 2000 requires Outlook Express ?

The Address Book for Outlook 2000 on Vista is an issue in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/547129-outlook-2000-wab-vista.html 
*Rollin_Again* has posted a few .dll files for the Address Book.

http://www.slipstick.com/ comments that the Corporate/Workgroup mode seems to work in Vista, with the Address Book being an issue in Internet Mail Only mode.

To see what mode Outlook 2000 is currently configured:
Help > About Microsoft Outlook 2000


----------



## griswold101 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, I am having the same problem - I can't set outlook 2000 as the default - when i click and email link off the web, it goes to windows mail. If someone knows how to resolve this issue can you please let me know?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *griswold101*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

What mode is Outlook 2000 currently running?
Help > About Microsoft Office Outlook
Will tell you:
Internet Mail
or 
Corporate Workgroup

What steps above have you tried?


----------



## griswold101 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, the mode is internet mail.

I have tried virtually all the steps of the previous threads plus others....am stuck!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

From www.slipstick.com comments that the Corporate/Workgroup mode seems to work in Vista, with the Address Book being an issue in Internet Mail Only mode.

Have you tried reconfiguring Outlook 2000 to run in Corporate Workgroup mode?
How to switch from one installation type to another in Outlook 2000


----------

